# Asparagus



## negolien (Jan 16, 2020)

Hey All,

Gonna do the Asparagus again as I really enjoyed the stalks I tasted. Could someone help me with the time at 250? Bout half an hour?


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jan 16, 2020)

I would just start testing around that time, and keep going until it's the way you like it.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 16, 2020)

^^^ What 5GRILLZNTN said.^^^
You going to season them first?


----------



## buzzy (Jan 16, 2020)

Family favorite. Just skip the pine nuts.









						Tuscan-Style Roasted Asparagus
					

This is especially wonderful when locally grown asparagus is in season, and it's so easy for celebrations because you can serve it hot or cold. This is how to bake asparagus. —Jannine Fisk, Malden, Massachusetts




					www.tasteofhome.com


----------



## negolien (Jan 16, 2020)

Steve H said:


> ^^^ What 5GRILLZNTN said.^^^
> You going to season them first?



Yeah EVOO, SPOG and Parmesan.. Thanks for the posts friends :<)


----------



## Steve H (Jan 17, 2020)

negolien said:


> Yeah EVOO, SPOG and Parmesan.. Thanks for the posts friends :<)



Same here except I use smoked salt.


----------



## forktender (Jan 17, 2020)

buzzy said:


> Family favorite. Just skip the pine nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love them and make like this, I blanch them then shock them in ice water with a lemon squeezed in it to stop the cooking and the lemon for taste and it keeps them from oxidizing/ turning dark green. This way they still are nice and crisp are they come out of the broiler. I love when the  pignoli/ pine nuts get toasted...then I finish them off with the best balsamic or a balsamic reduction and olive oil you can find , fresh cracked black pepper and shaved Asiago or Pecorino Romano cheese and some shaved raw red onion. I blanch them so the stay nice and crisp, nothing worse than mushy asparagus or any vegetable really.


----------

